# Configuration d'une borne AirPort express



## GRESSY (4 Mars 2010)

J'ai une camera IP qui fonctionne en interne (local)
J'ai une borne AirPort Express et je souhaiterai la configurer pour acceder a la camera IP par internet.
Je me perd dans les reglages.
Si l'un de vous a deja eu ce probleme ?


----------



## GRESSY (5 Mars 2010)

Peut que la camere IP ne peut pas etre programmé sur une AirPort Express et qu'il faudrait une borne AirPort Extreme ?


----------



## Holy Diver (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

j'utilise une webcam Bewan iCam 200G (une des rares à être compatible Mac, car n'utilisant pas de contrôles ActiveX). En local, je m'y connecte via Safari (ou Camino), en ouvrant l'URL http://adresse_IP_privée_de_la_webcam

Pour m'y connecter via Internet, j'ai ajouté une règle de NAT (mappage de ports) sur mon routeur Airport Extreme.
Cette règle dit simplement que toute requête arrivant sur le port 18421 (choix arbitraire) de mon adresse IP publique (attribuée par mon FAI) est redirigée vers l'adresse privée "adresse_IP_privée_de_la_webcam" et sur le port 80. Ca fonctionne très bien.
Donc lorsque je veux me connecter sur ma webcam depuis Internet, il me suffit de taper http://mon_adresse_IP_publique:18421 dans mon navigateur pour arriver sur ma webcam.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## GRESSY (7 Mars 2010)

Merci pour la reponse la camera en local pas de probleme.
Ce que je souhaite c'est comment proceder pour programmer l'internet a partir, je pense de l'utilitaire Airport.
Est ce qu'il faut remplir que le mappage de port(NAT), de quelle facon, est ce que il faut aussi remplir DHPC dans connexion internet ?
Je n'ai pas l'habitude de ce genre de chose.


----------



## Holy Diver (7 Mars 2010)

Oui, le mappage de ports est obligatoire: c'est la seule façon de rediriger les requêtes en provenance d'Internet vers la webcam.
Il faut aussi que la webcam dispose d'une adresse IP fixe: soit cette adresse est entrée "en dur" dans la config de la webcam, soit il faut faire en sorte qu'elle se voit toujours attribuer la même adresse si elle est en DHCP.

Voici comment j'ai procédé pour la mappage de ports avec une borne Airport:
dans l'utilitaire Airport, sélectionner la borne et cliquer sur "configuration manuelle".
cliquer sur "avancé", puis sur "mappage de port"
cliquer sur "+"
Service: laisser "choisissez un service"
Port(s) UDP public(s): mettre (par exemple) 18421
Port(s) TDP public(s): mettre (par exemple) 18421
Adresse IP privée: mettre l'adresse fixe de la webcam
Port(s) UDP privé(s): mettre 80
Port(s) TDP privé(s): mettre 80
Cliquer sur "continuer"
dans description, entrer par exemple "accès Webcam depuis Internet", puis cliquer sur "terminer"
il faudra redémarrer la borne airport

Remarque: si l'adresse IP publique attribuée par le FAI n'est pas fixe, il faudra passer par un Service de type dyndns

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## GRESSY (7 Mars 2010)

J'ai un probleme au niveau de l'adresse IP privee, j'ai deja une adresse 10.0.1 qui ne veut pas s'effacer.


----------



## Holy Diver (8 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

elle apparait où, cette fameuse adresse ?


Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Vims (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour!

Depuis quelques jours, j'essaie avec peine d'accéder à ma caméra *Linksys wvc54gca *via mon réseau WiFi.

J'ai une borne AirPort Extreme et lorsque je connecte ma caméra dessus via câble réseau, aucun problème pour y accéder et même voir les images en direct (plutôt utile pour une caméra...).

Dans le menu de configuration de ma caméra, j'ai pu lui attribuer une adresse IP fixe, soit 10.0.1.10.

Dès lors, je peux y accéder via Safari ou Firefox en tapant : http://10.0.1.10.

Mais le gros problème, c'est que dès que j'enlève le câble réseau et redémarre la caméra, elle est introuvable via cette adresse...  bien que la petite lumière LED sur la face avant ne clignote pas et signale que la caméra est "online".

J'ai donc testé votre configuration de "mappage de port", à la lettre, mais malheureusement il est impossible de trouver cette fichue caméra via l'adresse http://10.0.1.10:18421!!!

D'où mes demandes précisions :

- Le port "80" est-il standard à toute les caméras/matériel à connecter?
- Dans le menu de configuration de la caméra, j'ai un port 1024, est-ce celui-ci?
- Toujours dans le menu de configuration, j'ai des ports RTSP (554) et RTP (5000), ont-ils un rapport?

J'ai presque tout essayé et je me demande si je vais lancer cette caméra par la fenêtre 

Pour une fois (je pense bien la seule...), la configuration est plus simple sur PC!

Merci mille fois de votre prochaine réponse.

Y.


----------

